# Whats in your bag?



## DSKD01 (Jun 24, 2010)

So I'm new to golf and I just wanted to mention a helpful tee that I use when golfing. My name is Dru and I bought some step down tees and these tees give me a perfect shot ever time. They stop in the ground right where you need them too and they never fail. This is what I carry in my bag. Tell me what you have in yours and were you got it from.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Dru - You can not advertise without arrangements with the forum administrators. I have left most of your post intact, but deleted the url.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes I use similar tees as well some time I also play with brush tees I got for a present they still hold your ball at a set height.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Buddy of mine gave me a 3 piece set of brush tees. I've tried them, but don't know they do anything more for me than cheating.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I have some of those brush tees, but I still use those wooden ones 99% of the time. No particular reason. I know Els used brush tees in a tournament years ago. Not sure what he is using now. All I know about tees is the thinner the spike, the easier they go into the ground. There are some tees that are so big you need a hammer to get them into tee box turf on some courses. I think it was Laura Davies who used to make a "dirt" tee with her club, and put the ball on top of it. What ever works for you.


----------



## Feyd888 (Jun 4, 2010)

I've recently started using some plastic tees that have 3 points on top for the ball to rest on. they're supposed to cause less friction on the ball. not sure if thats the case or not but I wont use anything else now for the simple reason that in over 6, 18 hole rounds i've broken 1 the box of 48 should last me for ever at that rate lol.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Feyd888 said:


> the box of 48 should last me for ever at that rate lol.


LOL - A very long time ago, I got a birthday present of 1000 tees. They were the shorter style, not too suitable for most of the deep face drivers of today, but my Titleist driver has a fairly shallow face, so it's not bad. If I had to depend on exhausting them only on par 3 holes, I'd have to live forever.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

A friend and I went halves in a 100 wooden tees off ebay a few years ago. They do snap but I still have like 20 odd left although I dont use them that much now.


----------

